# Repair rafts (hypalon or pvc) for trade of beater



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

Need a conventional boat, 16 or 18 ft preferred, non-floatable-condition would be totally great! Ah heck a 14 or 12 ft carnage machine would do as well.

Can fix any hypalon or pvc boat, wether you destroyed the baffles or not. Anything can be fixed or changed! Add D-rings, valves, do some flex-tough over the bottom or top... you name it, let's get it going on the river again. You would supply the glue and materials.

Would love to trade my labor of fixing your boats/fleet in return for an old beater that I can fix as well and turn back into a river beastie.

pm me or raft3plus at gmail dot com.


----------



## Felix1 (Feb 26, 2010)

This is Kevin from AllInflatableBoats.net. I just added a new page to my site where you can submit comments on inflatable boats and kayaks


----------

